# All Grain Brewers on North West of Tassie



## Gloveski (3/2/17)

Interested to see how many all grain brewers on the north west there is and were everyone is getting their grain , hops etc.
Also were you are getting your co2 bottles filled up at 

:beer:


----------



## taztiger (3/2/17)

G'day Gloveski
I'm in the Devonport area
There are a few AG brewers about but some have moved on to other forums and the Launceston brewers facebook group i think. I generally get my bottles filled at "Brew by You" in Launceston. They have a good variety of grains and i'm pleased that they now keep their yeasts in the fridge instead of just on the shelf.


----------



## Gloveski (3/2/17)

taztiger said:


> G'day Gloveski
> I'm in the Devonport area
> There are a few AG brewers about but some have moved on to other forums and the Launceston brewers facebook group i think. I generally get my bottles filled at "Brew by You" in Launceston. They have a good variety of grains and i'm pleased that they now keep their yeasts in the fridge instead of just on the shelf.


Cool live in shearwater so just down the road from you , was hoping BOC in Devonport might fill up bottles ? Have called into both brew shops in Launceston , unfortunately Brew By you didnt have any grainfather kits at the time and I was to hungover after beerfest to check out the grain, hops yeats etc situation .


----------



## michaeld16 (4/2/17)

Hi mate

all grain brewer from wynyard area here. BOC only deal with there own cylinders so they can hit ya with rental. I remember seeing an ad on the telly not long ago that nubco have started dealing with co2 but i imagine there the same deal. I own 2 6kg bottles 1 lasts me a fair while so i have an empty sitting around for a while until i need to drive to launny or hobart and then i get it filled. I buy sacks of grain from brewtas in hobart, costs 11 bucks for freight up to wynyard, as for spec malts i mostly shop online


----------



## wildburkey (4/2/17)

Hi Gloveski, I'm in Burnie and BOC do the rental/ replacement deal in the South Burnie area too. I order my grain, hops, yeast, sanitiser and brew wash etc. from Brewman in Vic, he has a good variety and the brew builder on his site is awesome, he packages everything well and is prompt to deliver; he weigh's everything out to a tee and will even crack your grain to a given spec. The only draw back is he has a 25Kg shipping limit on a single order to Tas.
Good luck whatever way you go!


----------



## dago001 (5/2/17)

Hi Gloveski. I'm in Burnie as well. I was using BOC for a few years, but have now purchased my own 6kg bottle from Brew By You. I get them to refill it as BOC only refill their own bottles. I buy grain from them as well. I have purchased grain through Bintani directly as well, but to make it worth while, I had to purchase 10 bags (250 kg). They sting you pretty hard with the freight. I purchase yeast from Brew BY You and also the local brew shop. Depends what I am after. 
Also have a look at Not For Horses. He has started making his own grain, which is for sale in 20 kg bags. A good price and he is based in Launnie. He only has an ale malt at this stage. I haven't used it yet as I still have a few bags to use up before I purchase some from him.
Any questions etc, I am happy to try and answer them for you.
Cheers
David
p.s. - I have heard Nubco sell and exchange bottles as well, but * haven't followed that up at this stage.


----------



## julz7250 (6/2/17)

Hi guys, also all-grain here in Penguin. I'm not quite up to kegging yet (though planning to buy/build a kegerator this year). Like others have replied, I get most of my grains/hops through Brew Tas in Hobart - usually when I'm down there I'll do a big buy (which is fairly often). Otherwise online through Clever Brewing or Craftbrewer. If you get a chance, Not for Horses is a great locally malted ale malt. I've used his stuff on a couple of occasions (e.g. Tassie Bitter) and its great - nice and easy to use with a clean flavour. I'd highly recommend it!


----------



## Gloveski (6/2/17)

michaeld16 said:


> Hi mate
> 
> all grain brewer from wynyard area here. BOC only deal with there own cylinders so they can hit ya with rental. I remember seeing an ad on the telly not long ago that nubco have started dealing with co2 but i imagine there the same deal. I own 2 6kg bottles 1 lasts me a fair while so i have an empty sitting around for a while until i need to drive to launny or hobart and then i get it filled. I buy sacks of grain from brewtas in hobart, costs 11 bucks for freight up to wynyard, as for spec malts i mostly shop online


$11 dollars is not to bad for freight


----------



## Gloveski (6/2/17)

LagerBomb said:


> Hi Gloveski. I'm in Burnie as well. I was using BOC for a few years, but have now purchased my own 6kg bottle from Brew By You. I get them to refill it as BOC only refill their own bottles. I buy grain from them as well. I have purchased grain through Bintani directly as well, but to make it worth while, I had to purchase 10 bags (250 kg). They sting you pretty hard with the freight. I purchase yeast from Brew BY You and also the local brew shop. Depends what I am after.
> Also have a look at Not For Horses. He has started making his own grain, which is for sale in 20 kg bags. A good price and he is based in Launnie. He only has an ale malt at this stage. I haven't used it yet as I still have a few bags to use up before I purchase some from him.
> Any questions etc, I am happy to try and answer them for you.
> Cheers
> ...


Yeah I wanted to try the not for horses grain but am hearing that he may be finishing up unfortunately...............might give Nubco a ring


----------



## Gloveski (6/2/17)

thanks all for the replies


----------

